# Special Characters.



## shix (Jun 11, 2012)

In FreeBSD, I can't seem to be able to see or print special characters. For example, in Windows and Linux I'd be able to use the â–„ character. So my question is how would I be able to see these characters?

Pictures: http://i.imgur.com/CDw7j.jpg http://i.imgur.com/AAcDA.png


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe you want to set up utf-8


----------



## shix (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you! It seems to be working now.


----------



## shix (Jun 15, 2012)

I have one more problem though. UTF-8 seems to be working on my terminal. But not on chrome.


----------

